# I need a Plantation Shutters Router Bit set



## Sharecave (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, where can I buy a plantation shutters bit sets?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Plantation shutters*



Sharecave said:


> Hi, where can I buy a plantation shutters bit sets?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


Welcome to the forum,Ed.

I found a couple of places on the web:

Woodline USA - Plantation Shutter Set

Shutter Louvered Router Bits - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Amazon.com: Woodline USA WL-2055 5-Piece Plantation Shutter Set: Home Improvement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Rockler - Search Results for Shutters

==



Sharecave said:


> Hi, where can I buy a plantation shutters bit sets?
> 
> Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Go ahead and ban the guy John. I looked at his profile and it's nothing but an ad.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

What?????


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I saw this post this morning, so I reported it (with the "report post" icon) as advertising. Once I did that, the post disappeared. Hmm?? I'm not sure why it showed up again.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Showed up again because he reposted it and I deleted again.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Shutter set: NEW 3pc. Window Shutter Set

Can't go wrong with his bits.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

This post is 5 years old ( jointed made 1 post and never came back)


----------

